# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Exposición meteorológica en Pamplona

## Luján

De la web de AEMET:




> 11/03/2011, Comunidad Foral de Navarra  .- El jueves 17 de marzo, a las  siete de la tarde, se inaugura la exposición "La meteorología a través  del tiempo" en el Planetario de Pamplona y estará abierta hasta el 30 de  junio.


El PDF: ExpoMeteo-Pamplona.pdf

----------

